Ask HN: Which post on Indie hacker is your favourite and why? - cinbun8
======
justboxing
My all time favorite is Storemapper

[https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/storemapper](https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/storemapper)

Here's Why

> But I built the first version of Storemapper from nothing to live-and-
> accepting-payments in one 30-hour flight

He launched his MVP within 3 days.

> I charged for Storemapper from the beginning (just $5/month) and gradually
> raised prices and added plan tiers over time. The first 5 customers came
> from just emailing every client I ever had about Storemapper.

Instantly validated MVP by charging from the beginning, and by getting PAYING
customers from Day 1.

> I never put any money into Storemapper. It was cashflow positive the entire
> time, mostly because I stacked my SaaS business on top of a lot of other
> SaaS products that typically had a free or very cheap starting tier, so
> costs grew linearly with revenue

Most of all, this. Didn't sink money into the idea hoping it would click.
Instead, saw a need, built the MVP in 3 days, launched it, started charging
from day 1, and got paying customers from day 1.

------
lostmsu
Looks like somebody wants to obtain SEO links.

